# First post, not sure what I have



## Barkeep (Apr 15, 2011)

This is my first post so go easy on me if im in the wrong forum. Did some research online both in english and german and have come up with very little. The only thing I could find here is one guy looking for info but about a much newer torpedo.

So I love old stuff, especially anything with wheels. Im not knowledgeable about bikes but am getting hooked. I found this bike down the street on craigslist and sounded interesting.  The mans father was stationed in germany in ww2 and around V.E. Day traded his side arm to a german soldier for his bike. He had trouble getting it shipped back so he brought it back on a war ship.  The guy went back to germany in the 60s and bought some continental tires for it and never put them on.

So I bought the bike for 50 bucks and have started a mild cleanup/preservation till I can find more info..... I know it is a torpedo werke and the hub is dated 39  M, with a serial number of 674512. 
It appears to have been made a truppenfahhrad (military commissioned soldiers bike) by the german soldier with many of the associated parts as per multiple german military forums.
If anyone has any info or pictures let me know, and on to some pics!!!

First time home, took a while to figure out that series of rods was a front brake








After a cleaning, greasing, install of nos tires, and rebuilding of bosch dynamo and headlight.





I just really want any info I can get, year, correct parts needed, info on the accesories it has ect. I do know the seat and grips are wrong but dont know which ones would be right. I have tons of detail shots if it helps, let me know. Ill be posting them if I get any response.
Thanks and I apologize for my first ranting post!


----------



## catamount (Apr 15, 2011)

I really have nothing of value to add except to say that the bike is amazing, and the story that goes along with it is incredible.  $50 sounds like a steal.  What a great bike.


----------



## Barkeep (Apr 15, 2011)

More pics of the parts...










Inside the bosch light were the og instructions...





Rod brake components...





Dated rear hub 39  M...





And a really cool rear wheel lock with key...





And one last "as found"


----------



## Barkeep (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, over a hundred.views and nobody has a clue?
Am I in the right place, or should I be in general forums?


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's a cool bike that is not that desirable... You will find that not that many people collect girls bikes. It is a very cool bike for what it is.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 17, 2011)

Also, I don't think there are many that collect foreign bicycles here in the US for the simple reason of the availability.
I like it, would like to help out, but not my collection niche.
Chris


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 17, 2011)

I think its a really neat bike, I have found it helpful to google or ebay search the country this is from. usually you have a little tab that comes down and asks if you want to translate this page to english so you can at least try to search that way.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 10, 2014)

*I have a German torpedo and a pair of bops and girls are in Canada.*

Black bike with a British three speed Raeligh is standard


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Is there a wheel emblem on the front fender?*

Mine has one.


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 11, 2014)

the above poster was correct not too much info on German bikes out their I have a 1928 German built Triumph motorcycle and all searches have to be in German 

            try the terms fahrrader, torpedo ,opel  oldtimer (their term for antique)   good luck  

 also just because it don't have a lot of value don't mean didley pre war Geman stuff is dam interesting


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow you dug up a post from 2011! Thanks for the reply, she's still hanging in the rafters.


----------

